# List of Banned Words?



## Slyakin (Jun 9, 2010)

IS there one? I'd like to see it!


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 9, 2010)

fuzzy kittens ( Lock..... you know what I mean ) that's all I know?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 9, 2010)

Only the "fuzzy kittens" one is censored so people stop all the goddamn adverting for Lamerz. I think pedophile or pedo was replaced by smurf for a while, but that was a while ago.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 9, 2010)

R4 is P5.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 10, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Only the "fuzzy kittens" one is censored so people stop all the goddamn adverting for Lamerz. I think pedophile or pedo was replaced by smurf for a while, but that was a while ago.


Also, the Irish Mod Chippy place turns into the phrase "I'm a poopy head."


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 10, 2010)

Unless I'm proved wrong by someone higher up, I think just IrishModchips and Lockerz are changed at the moment.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 10, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Unless I'm proved wrong by someone higher up, I think just IrishModchips and Lockerz are changed at the moment.


Hmmm.. you're a professional at evading word filters


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 10, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not hard, just add empty BBcode tags inside the banned word.


----------



## Raika (Jun 10, 2010)

What, you mean pedo isn't filtered anymore? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wow, it really isn't filtered anymore...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 10, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> What, you mean pedo isn't filtered anymore?


It was only filtered for a short while, because it got annoying seeing things like 'the smurfmetre of Pokémon HGSS'.


----------



## Pliskron (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey if you filtered words you wouldn't need mods.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 10, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For goodness sake, don't go around telling everyone


----------



## Devin (Jun 10, 2010)

fuzzy kittens.
I'm a poopy head.
P5


----------



## macgeek417 (Jun 10, 2010)

Test:
I'm a poopy head
fuzzy kittens


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 10, 2010)

The list:
Lockerz -> fuzzy kittens
IrishModchips -> I'm a poopy head
That's all atm



			
				Pliskron said:
			
		

> Hey if you filtered words you wouldn't need mods.


We have to manually edit them all out?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 10, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> The list:
> fuzzy kittens -> fuzzy kittens
> I'm a poopy head -> I'm a poopy head
> That's all atm
> ...


Of course you do, don't [mthr] around when you should be working.

Hey...


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 10, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> We have to manually edit them all out?


Someone didn't read the mod guidline properly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You've also yet to make a bad decision & have someone hack the site because of it.   Slacking much TJ.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 10, 2010)

excretement


----------



## pizzahutmaster (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm a poopy head

fuzzy kittens

edit: Sweet! It works


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 11, 2010)

pizzahutmaster said:
			
		

> Sweet! It works


Of course it works...


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 9, 2010)

IS there one? I'd like to see it!


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm a poopy head
fuzzy kittens
pedo
wow.
fuzzy kittens


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

fuzzy kittens
IrishModchip


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 11, 2010)

No real point to this thread if it's just having posts of people checking to see if it works.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 11, 2010)

So it shall be locked


----------

